# c.1952 L. Ephgrave No.1 Gentlemans Racing Bicycle.



## Tim Gunn (Apr 3, 2014)

For Sale. Restored some time ago to a high standard and used little since for only short runs. The 1952 Ephgrave No.1 racing bicycle is a very handsome bicycle indeed. Beautiful dark red and ivory paintwork with the famous No.1 lugwork. Reynolds 531 tubing to the 23.1/2" frame. Specifications as follows.

Frame 	23½"  -  Frame No. LE 1716 – (1952) No 1 lugs - Finish maroon with cream head and seat tube - lugs lined in gold - oval forks - Simplex rear ends
Chainstays 17½" - Wheelbase 41½"
Wheels 	Airlite large flange hubs - 32/40 - rear gear/fixed - 15/17 double butted spokes - Dunlop light alloy HP rims 27 x 1¼ - Continental Supersport tyres
Chainset 	Stronglight cottered fluted cranks with TA alloy double ring 44/48
Pedals 	Chater Lea with Sportsman adjustable toeclips and Binda straps
Gears 	Rear: Benelux five-speed, double-roller with Benelux down-tube lever. Front: Benelux rod-operated changer. Simplex 5-speed 14-24 block
Brakes 	GB 'Coureur' hiduminium brakes
Stem/Bars 	GB alloy 4½" (11.5cm) with Alloy Maes bars 15" (38cm)
Headset 	Stronglight Competition
Saddle 	Brooks B17 Swallow
Extras 	Short alloy guards. 

Altogether a nice early 50's racing/ touring bicycle from this well sort after and respected maker.

Price: £1350.00

More details can be found here.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice Bike! This is not the for sale section, you should repost your ad in the for sale section as well as convert the asking price into ounces of gold or useless dollar$.


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 4, 2014)

*I heard bicycling is coming up*

I think it's doomed already though


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 4, 2014)

*bitcoin bitcoin*

Bitcoin Christ I hate auto correct


----------

